# The Pink Panel



## Kelli (May 13, 2014)

I did a search and didn't see a thread for this.

Have any of you participated in a Pink Panel study? I just got accepted into my first one and it is for a clay mask (or maybe a set of clay facial products) and I have to use it for 7 days and do two surveys. The compensation is a $25 Amazon GC. I have been a member for quite a while and am just now having my first one.

Just wondering if anyone had any experience with the Pink Panel.

It seems to be somewhat similar to the L'Oreal Testing Panel.


----------



## Eleda (May 13, 2014)

Congrats! I did one study for them and loved it. It was a mask and they sent a GC for my time


----------



## Courtnee (May 13, 2014)

Nope, havent... But, sounds amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (May 13, 2014)

Eleda said:


> Congrats! I did one study for them and loved it. It was a mask and they sent a GC for my time


Glad you had a positive experience!


----------



## bliss10977 (May 18, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I did a search and didn't see a thread for this.
> 
> Have any of you participated in a Pink Panel study? I just got accepted into my first one and it is for a clay mask (or maybe a set of clay facial products) and I have to use it for 7 days and do two surveys. The compensation is a $25 Amazon GC. I have been a member for quite a while and am just now having my first one.
> 
> ...


Hi Kelli! I got into that one too(my first). I'm excited to try it did you get anything yet? I got an empty box on Friday with just an instruction sheet. A little confusing. I emailed them to make sure it wasn't a mistake. I'm also wondering about the body wash, lotion and hand wash mentioned in the survey.


----------



## biancardi (May 18, 2014)

do they email you with surveys or do you have to keep constant track on facebook?  thanks!


----------



## bliss10977 (May 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> do they email you with surveys or do you have to keep constant track on facebook?  thanks!


As far as I know, you have to keep track on facebook. I requested notifications, so when they post anything I'll see it. Otherwise I'm sure I'd forget or miss them!


----------



## Kelli (May 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> do they email you with surveys or do you have to keep constant track on facebook?  thanks!


I don't think they email, you have to check Facebook...kind of like how you have to check the L'Oreal site a lot, since I rarely ever get an email from them.



bliss10977 said:


> Hi Kelli! I got into that one too(my first). I'm excited to try it did you get anything yet? I got an empty box on Friday with just an instruction sheet. A little confusing. I emailed them to make sure it wasn't a mistake. I'm also wondering about the body wash, lotion and hand wash mentioned in the survey.


I also got a UPS package Friday. At first, I thought they had just sent me a piece of paper and a piece of bubble wrap LOL, but I did have a small jar with a little bit of the mask (the box was huge compared to the sample size haha).

I know the survey mentioned the body wash and lotion, but the email I got only mentioned the mask, same with the instruction sheet, and I didn't receive anything else. I'm wondering if there will be a second shipment with those items or if they just made a mistake on FB/survey and it's just the mask.


----------



## bliss10977 (May 20, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I don't think they email, you have to check Facebook...kind of like how you have to check the L'Oreal site a lot, since I rarely ever get an email from them.
> 
> I also got a UPS package Friday. At first, I thought they had just sent me a piece of paper and a piece of bubble wrap LOL, but I did have a small jar with a little bit of the mask (the box was huge compared to the sample size haha).
> 
> I know the survey mentioned the body wash and lotion, but the email I got only mentioned the mask, same with the instruction sheet, and I didn't receive anything else. I'm wondering if there will be a second shipment with those items or if they just made a mistake on FB/survey and it's just the mask.


I emailed, and it turns out that the UPS store left the mask out of my box. So she overnighted it and I got it today. She also said that there are two separate surveys. One for the mask, one for the body stuff. So we just qualified for the mask.


----------



## Kelli (May 20, 2014)

bliss10977 said:


> I emailed, and it turns out that the UPS store left the mask out of my box. So she overnighted it and I got it today. She also said that there are two separate surveys. One for the mask, one for the body stuff. So we just qualified for the mask.


I thought that might be the case, two separate studies, just one survey to qualify for both. I am glad I got the face mask over the other. I have lots of lotions and body washes, not so many face masks.  I'm excited to try it out in a couple days!

That's crazy they left your mask out. How random. Glad you were able to get it so quickly!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 21, 2014)

Signed up today! Hope I get to do one soon.


----------



## Kelli (May 29, 2014)

Just finished my last survey on the clay face mask and it said the Amazon GC would come from Amazon within 7-10 days, I think. Yay! That's not a very long wait time for a comp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Haylie (Jun 3, 2014)

Starting my study today of five product regimen for one month, earning 75 dollar card. It was specific demographic type product so  I was chosen via those details.


----------



## Kelli (Jun 5, 2014)

ROSELYN23 said:


> Starting my study today of five product regimen for one month, earning 75 dollar card. It was specific demographic type product so  I was chosen via those details.


Hope your study is going well! That $75 GC is a pretty great compensation!

I just got an email saying that the Amazon GC's from the week long mask study should be in our inboxes today!


----------



## EmiB (Jun 17, 2014)

Did anyone got the 3 lip glosses we were suppose to test? I got the survey, but the products yet.


----------



## bellastarr (Jun 25, 2014)

There is a new survey up on facebook.  I got all the through so I hope I get picked!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 26, 2014)

I got all the way through as well. Hopefully we both get picked!!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 30, 2014)

Just joined cant wait to see what I get.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 1, 2014)

I got into the glam glow mud to foam facial cleanser campaign!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 3, 2014)

I got into a 28 day SPF and SPF lip balm study. $75.00 amazon card? Heck yeah.


----------



## lyncaf (Nov 3, 2014)

I keep getting successfully through surveys, but haven't been sent anything yet. Do they email you to tell you it's coming?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 3, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I keep getting successfully through surveys, but haven't been sent anything yet. Do they email you to tell you it's coming?


this was the first one ever for me to get something and yes, they emailed me to let me know with a bunch of instructions.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 17, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I keep getting successfully through surveys, but haven't been sent anything yet. Do they email you to tell you it's coming?


Yeah I've gotten through tins of surveys but this is the first time I've been chosen to participate. They emailed and then sent the products.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 16, 2014)

I just got email notification for my Revitalash Comp -- was supposed to be $150, but they've increased it to $165.  I might go for the mascara to add to the Revitalash!  Woot!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow. In the last two days I have had 3 new testing possibilities. Two that were on Facebook and one just now that said they would email anyone that had profiles that seemed to be good matches (people who said they have combo/oily skin and pore issues, I believe...so check your email if you put those in your initial sign up survey and are between 30 - 40 yrs old I think).

All three have 28 day trials and all have a $75 GC to a 'leading beauty website' for compensation.

Has anyone done a past trial with a GC to a 'leading beauty website' and can say what site it is? My other testing had an Amazon GC as the prize.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 6, 2015)

Kelli said:


> Wow. In the last two days I have had 3 new testing possibilities. Two that were on Facebook and one just now that said they would email anyone that had profiles that seemed to be good matches (people who said they have combo/oily skin and pore issues, I believe...so check your email if you put those in your initial sign up survey and are between 30 - 40 yrs old I think).
> 
> All three have 28 day trials and all have a $75 GC to a 'leading beauty website' for compensation.
> 
> Has anyone done a past trial with a GC to a 'leading beauty website' and can say what site it is? My other testing had an Amazon GC as the prize.


I have the combo/oily/pore issue and I think that's the one I did today (dq).  

When I did the eyelash conditioner study the comp was to the manufacturer's website.  I think it was referred to as 'a leading beauty website' too, but i'm not 100%.

It was Revitalash and I definitely can't complain. Our comp was supposed to be $150, but there was a delay so they bumped it up to $165.  Yowsa.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 6, 2015)

I definitely think their compensation is amazing! It'll be interesting to see what the leading beauty site is if one of us gets into one of these new studies.

A $165 comp. is pretty incredible! Especially if you liked the test stuff and wouldn't normally shell out that kind of money on those kinds of things!

My comps from L'Oreal have never been the huge ones some studies give out, so $75 to pick what I want from somewhere, would definitely be my best compensation for a product testing. REALLY hoping I get one of them (I finished all three surveys and was left with a 'we will contact you within 5days/1 week' page at the end *crossesfingers*)


----------



## Kelli (Jan 12, 2015)

I just got the email that I am in for the 'tinted foundation' study. The email does say that the GC will be for this brand's products and all it says about it is that it is a "prestige" brand...which could really mean just about anything, so no clue what brand it will be. Hopefully something good, since I will be able to grab $75 worth of their products when this is over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 12, 2015)

I guess they did not want me for the tinted foundation study because I got the survey back when they posted it but no follow-up e-mail.  Story of my life!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 12, 2015)

So, I guess I am NOT in the foundation study. They accidentally sent out acceptance emails to the "alternates" for the study (people who would get to participate if one of the chosen people opt out), so they have sent two apology emails and said that all of us that got the inaccurate acceptance would be at the top of the list for other upcoming studies that we qualify for and they gave us the links to two new studies (they are now up on FB, too, so go check facebook to try and qualify, I think both are 30-50 year olds and are for anti-aging products, I believe).


----------



## Kelli (Jan 12, 2015)

And...now another email from them LOL. They had said that anyone who got the false email and fit the criteria would get a spot in another testing. I just got an email saying I am in for a pore minimizing serum (I believe). Of those three surveys they posted last week that was the one I was most hoping to get into, so yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The compensation for this one still just says that you get to keep the rest of the product being tested and get the $75 GC to a leading beauty retailer (the last one said $75 to get products from the brand being tested). It will probably be Amazon lol


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Jan 13, 2015)

They've been tearing it up lately but I haven't Q'd for anything.  Oh well, keep checking my junk mail just in case!


----------



## honeymoonpie (Jan 17, 2015)

Is it true that we can only enter a study once every 6 months?


----------



## Kelli (Jan 17, 2015)

They ask the question during surveys if you have participated in one in the last 6 months, not sure if that automatically gets you DQ'd or not. There is so little information about the panel, not sure if they have an FAQ on their facebook page or something.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 17, 2015)

wow the first three i've seen are in the over 30 bracket. that's awesome.


----------



## Sabuj Mondal (Jan 17, 2015)

Looking for but didn't find yet. Hope will get this immediately.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 17, 2015)

Kelli said:


> They ask the question during surveys if you have participated in one in the last 6 months, not sure if that automatically gets you DQ'd or not. There is so little information about the panel, not sure if they have an FAQ on their facebook page or something.


I read the FAQ and it says they prefer you to only participate every 6 months, but they also want you to do it as much as possible. So it's not a hard and fast rule.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for finding that.

It probably depends on what they need for a particular survey. If you're part of a demographic that is hard to fill, they would probably be more likely to let you slide in. I have a feeling there are TONS of people with similar demographics as me, so that's probably why I get so few LOL


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 18, 2015)

Guess I'm in to the serum/eye cream study.  Yay!  Those are two products I'm generally too cheap to buy but like to use.  I rely on sub boxes and freebies (from Amazon vendors who want reviews).


----------



## Kelli (Jan 20, 2015)

I think my serum is arriving today. I have a UPS shipment coming, that I am not expecting. It's coming from a town in VA and I checked and it's a town near where ThePinkPanel is located. I'm excited about this pore minimizing thingy. I think my trial isn't supposed to start until early Feb, so it seems weird to be getting it so early (last time I did one with them, it came the day before, all of myL'Oreal testing items have come really close to start date), they usually wait, so people aren't as tempted to try them out before the start date LOL


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 20, 2015)

Kelli said:


> I think my serum is arriving today. I have a UPS shipment coming, that I am not expecting. It's coming from a town in VA and I checked and it's a town near where ThePinkPanel is located.


I don't have any unexpected USPS or UPS shipments coming and I got into a serum/eye cream study.  (I can't sign up for the FedEx tracking calendar for some reason.  It's giving me trouble because I don't have a FedEx shipping account #.)  I don't think it's supposed to start for over a week, though.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 30, 2015)

Today is the start of my study prep. I think I just have to stop using any pore serums and chemical peels today and can't use any from now until the end of the study.

I can't wait to start using the mystery pore serum, though. I haven't tried one before and my pores have seemed so much more noticeable the last year or so.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 30, 2015)

Kelli said:


> Today is the start of my study prep. I think I just have to stop using any pore serums and chemical peels today and can't use any from now until the end of the study. I can't wait to start using the mystery pore serum, though. I haven't tried one before and my pores have seemed so much more noticeable the last year or so.


I have an anti-aging serum and eye cream to start using pretty soon.  I'm supposed to stop using serum and eye cream today.  I'm a little peeved because I'm SO CLOSE to finishing off a full-sized eye cream.  But, I want to follow their rules so I will do what they say.  Which means no eye cream or serum until Monday when the study begins.


----------



## kirstenholly (Aug 27, 2015)

Is anyone in the lash serum study!?


----------



## EmiB (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## kirstenholly (Aug 28, 2015)

EmiB said:


> I'm in.


 How are you liking it so far? Seeing any noticeable differences? 

(if this type of discussion is not allowed, please let me know!)


----------



## EmiB (Aug 28, 2015)

kirstenholly said:


> How are you liking it so far? Seeing any noticeable differences?
> 
> (if this type of discussion is not allowed, please let me know!)


Maybe we should wait to discuss after the study is over.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 16, 2015)

Anybody got into the hair dryer study? I was not selected. I wonder what the brand is.


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 16, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Anybody got into the hair dryer study? I was not selected. I wonder what the brand is.


I'm did and it's my first study with them ever after trying for about a year!! I have not received it yet, but I will let you know the brand I get. It is supposed to be 1 of 3 I believe.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 16, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> I'm did and it's my first study with them ever after trying for about a year!! I have not received it yet, but I will let you know the brand I get. It is supposed to be 1 of 3 I believe.


Thanks. For some reason I think it's Harry Josh.

This was my first survey too. Hopefully I will get selected one day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 16, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Thanks. For some reason I think it's Harry Josh.
> 
> This was my first survey too. Hopefully I will get selected one day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This hair dryer study finished up today. Panelists were sent one of 3 T3 Micro Hair Dryers to test. 

T3 Featherweight Compact hair dryer

T3 Featherweight 2 hair dryer

T3 Featherweight Luxe 2i hair dryer (this is the one I got to test)

Not Harry Josh, but not too shabby either!


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 16, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> This hair dryer study finished up today. Panelists were sent one of 3 T3 Micro Hair Dryers to test.
> 
> T3 Featherweight Compact hair dryer
> 
> ...


Wow! Lucky you, yours is the most expensive one. $250 is something I wouldn't pay for a hair dryer though, even if it promises to give silky-princess hair.

How was it? What are your impressions?


----------



## Quinn Quiver (Oct 27, 2015)

*Took a pre-qualifier and then recieved an email that.......*​*Good luck!  You will be notified in 3-5 business days if chosen to participate*

*.....It's been 5 days....I hope they send me something soon....been a member for a while and have never been able to qualify for anything......fingers crossed.*


----------



## Simplyalyssaa (Nov 10, 2015)

It sucks, I keep seeing only surveys for products for older ladies. I'm almost 21. So, nothing below 35 I've seen for target surveys.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 10, 2015)

Simplyalyssaa said:


> It sucks, I keep seeing only surveys for products for older ladies. I'm almost 21. So, nothing below 35 I've seen for target surveys.


I am below 35 and I got into a study recently (actually doing it right now). Just like you, I was almost sure that I would never get into a PinkPanel study before I qualified for this one. So, hang in there, you will definitely get into a nice study soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 10, 2015)

Quinn Quiver said:


> *Took a pre-qualifier and then recieved an email that.......*​*Good luck!  You will be notified in 3-5 business days if chosen to participate*
> 
> *.....It's been 5 days....I hope they send me something soon....been a member for a while and have never been able to qualify for anything......fingers crossed.*


They don't notify unless you are chosen to participate and the notification e-mail comes from a real person, not the default bot. Hope you qualify for a nice study soon. Don't forget to check their Facebook page frequently, they don't e-mail most of the study qualifier links, just share it there.


----------



## Simplyalyssaa (Nov 17, 2015)

Has anyone gotten an email about the primer yet? I did the survey and haven't heard back sucks. Did anyone get it?


----------



## Karishma19 (Oct 11, 2019)

Hey, just signed up for the Pink Panel,

1) can someone tell me how long it takes to get the first tester product?

2) And what if you accidentally miss the survey on facebook, will you be taken off the list to try new products?

thanks


----------

